# Oil Of Olay Skin Vitamins



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2004)

I got a 7 days sample of Oil Of Olay skin vitamins. On the package it says that there is a multivitamin, CoQ10, vitamin E and Alpha Lipoic with Green tea. Has anyone used these?


----------



## allisong (Feb 21, 2004)

They're more expensive then regular multi-vitamins..I've been looking for a good vitamin though.Or I need to look into some supplements

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I got a 7 days sample of Oil Of Olay skin vitamins. On the package it says that there is a multivitamin, CoQ10, vitamin E and Alpha Lipoic with Green tea. Has anyone used these?


----------



## jennyb (Jul 14, 2005)

*i used to take the olay vitamins. i think i went through two bottles. one for an even tone, and the other, oh i forget. i don't think they did anything for me. my skin is at it's best now and i have strayed away from the vitamins for a long time now. i dont think they are worth it, but maybe someone could beg to differ*


----------



## southerngal (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, I have tried the Olay vitamins for skin and like any other vitamin, who knows if it works or not, but it can't hurt as long as you don't overdose. I did notice that my skin seemed a little more firm after several weeks of taking them though. Prior to that I had some self-inflicted vitamin deficiencies due to my crazy diet and noticed that my skin seemed to "sag" a little more than usual. That's when I decided to start taking the Olay brand. Another great one is a hi-powered women's multi vitamin I bought at GNC (the GNC staff will know which one this is). Again, who knows if they actually work, but unless you are very conscious about your diet none of us are probably getting the vitamins and minerals that we should. This one costs about $29 a bottle but the good news is that everything you should have (calcium, the b's - all of it) is in this one formula, so no need to take 8 or 10 pills a day. I take that plus the Olay skin complex and I think my skin looks more firm than it used to.


----------



## monniej (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm currently taking the gnc hair, skin and nail formula and i love them. i do think that i have a healthy glow that i didn't have before taking the supplement and my acne is in check. i don't know much about the olay brand, though.


----------



## sernx (Jul 17, 2005)

I have also received the samples and tried them. It made my skin look better but they are quite pricey so I have not purchased it


----------

